# Circuito indicador cambio de marchas moto



## Churi (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Tengo la electrónica un poco olvidada (desde aquellos tiempos de universidad) y necesitaría un circuito para poder visualizar la marcha que llevas metida en la moto.

Os cuento como podría ser o los puntos de partida que había pensado:
con interruptor de proximidad (imanes, etc) en la palanca de cambio poder controlar cuando esta sube o cuando baja, esto estaría unido a un display (a ser posible que funcione con una pila interna) que contaría en que marcha vas. Opción de poner un botón de reset, por si no detecta algún cambio de marcha y así en punto muerto ponerlo a cero.

Mejoras:
* Poder conectar a la batería de la moto:
* Poder concectar el circuito al led de punto muerto y así resetearse automáticamente.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## wirelless (Jul 30, 2007)

Hola me gustaria fabricar un indicador de marcha para mi moto, y no se como construirlo, los venden por internet pero me resultan muy abusivos pues piden 150 euros y yo viendo lo que es creo que no tiene que ser tan dificil.

El aparato en funcion no es mas que un display numerico con 5 cables.

Positivo
masa
señal de rpm
señal de velocidad
y otro que se pone a masa para configurarlo segun explican

Donde van colocados estos cables se donde van pues el fabricante te da un esquema de colores para que tu los conectes.

Os agrgo una foto de este para que lo veais.


----------



## wirelless (Jul 30, 2007)

A se me olvidava, el aparato funciona comparando las señales de velocidad y rpm, y tambien hay otros de otros fabricantes que incorporan una señal del punto muerto de la moto.


----------



## endurista2007 (Nov 9, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm JODERRRRRRRRRRR !
Necesitaria saber de que moto estamos hablando , pero , mmmmmmm , generalmente los sensores que te interconectan los displays de cambios o marchas al motor , estan ligados por medio de un cilindro que se llama TAMBOR SELECTOR DE CAMBIOS . DESDE ARGENTINA SOY RAUL


----------



## Dano (Nov 10, 2007)

Yo tampoco entendí nada de lo que dijo.  

No entiendo cual es el problema o el proyecto o lo que sea  

Saludos


----------



## Luis Cortés (Feb 11, 2008)

Se me ocurre que una guaya (o cable bowden) conectada a la palanca de los cambios y en el otro extremo un interruptor doble con dos resortes y un contador que incremente en uno cuando se accione un interruptor y decremente el contador en uno con el otro interruptor partiendo de la pocisión neutral (que por lo general tiene un interruptor en la caja de cambios que indica en verde el el tablero) la logica del circuito dependera de la forma como tenga los cambios la moto, y un circuito para controlar el display.


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 13, 2008)

puedes investigar un pooco con finales de carrera de impresora o algo que son muy sensibles y funcionan mu bien


----------



## tinchowr (Abr 6, 2010)

mira, te explico, la moto, tiene por lo menos en mi caso la luz de neutro, y si te fijas bn tmb vienen otros cables, de distintos colores, esos cables hay que buscar un circuitos para que queden conectados y te los muestre.


----------



## Emiliodc (Ago 23, 2010)

hola, a mi tambien me gustaria armar un indicador de marchas para el Quad, en mi caso tengo el sensor en la caja q acorde al cambio le transmite masa, en un principio probe con diodos pero es exagerado usar casi 30 diodos, y trate de buscar un controlador pero sin exito.si alguien sabe cual o como buscarlo se puede usar para este fin me ayudaria en mi proyecto...


----------



## piripipri (Nov 9, 2010)

vereis, me gustaria conseguir que en un display bcd de 7 segmentos se muestren la marcha en la que voi.
creo que es sencillo
es para el ordenador pero seria mecanico, iria montado en el volante 
e pensado que poniendo dos pulsadores, uno debajo de cada leva, es decir leva derecha subo una marcha, leva izquierda bajo una amrcha, lo que me falta es que integrado poner
un 7447 para que controle el display, `pero antes que tenria que poner un sumador?

gracias
espero noticias


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2010)

CONTADOR 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-creciente-decreciente-up-down-136/


----------



## piripipri (Nov 9, 2010)

lo e simulado pero no me funciona
ni sube ni baja el numero


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2010)

Porque te faltó conectar PL y MR si no me equivoco.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

La pega es que no tienes una garantía de que no se desincronice con el del PC.


----------



## piripipri (Nov 9, 2010)

a masa o a vcc?



Scooter dijo:


> La pega es que no tienes una garantía de que no se desincronice con el del PC.


pero el volante es fisico, no influye para nada el pc en este circuito


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

¿Como que no?
Se supone que tu subes y bajas velocidades en el programa en el que estás jugando y al mismo tiempo debe de coincidir con lo que pone el display. Si por algún motivo (se me ocurren unos cuantos motivos) se descordinan el PC y el display, el programa irá en una velocidad y el display mostrará otra.


----------



## piripipri (Nov 9, 2010)

creo que no lo as entendido bien, lo que yo kiero hacer es colocar 2 pulsadores entre las levas y el volante, entonces de forma mecanica cuando yo presione la leva ademas de ke el juego lo detectara , el pulsador de mi circuito mandara el 1 al contador

yo creo que tu as entendido de cojer la misma señal ke el volante manda al pc


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

Entonces peor, mas fallará.


----------



## piripipri (Nov 9, 2010)

entonces si monto el circuito en placa con pulsadolres fallara igual_?


----------



## Sedano (Sep 29, 2012)

Buenas compañeros.

 Hace poco Fogonazo me borró el post, dice que los primeros aportes, ideas, esquemas, investigaciones... deben ser mias. Supongo que tiene razón, no soy digno de discutirle...
 Tambien dice que utilice el buscador, lo hice, creo que he utilizado todos los buscadores de internet que hay, no sólo el de este foro, y no encuentro nada que me sirva, he encontrado otro tipo de indicadores de marchas, tal vez no se que buscar... bien dicho esto y con la esperanza de que no me lo borren sin una triste ayuda prosigo.

Estoy intentando hacer un que un display led de 7 segmentos indique los numeros del 1 al 6 mas la "N", dependiendo de un valor de tension entregado por el sensor del cambio, los valores son:

1ª => 1.8V
2ª => 2.3V
3ª => 3.0V
4ª => 3.7V
5ª => 4.4V
6ª => 4.75V
N => 5.05V

la idea es algun circuito que active una u otra salida segun esos valores de tension, a partir de ahí para que el display indique un numero no hay problema, esto me vale:






He buscado y tal vez no se qué buscar pero no encuentro nada que me ayude a convertir esa señal a una salida u otra. Si alguien me puede ayudar en ese punto lo agradecería, cuando lo tenga completo lo subiré, creo que es bastante util para los que tengan una suzuki, puesto que los universales además de ser caros lo que hacen es un cálculo entre señal de velocidad y rpm y se equivocan bastante

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 29, 2012)

Seis triggers con operacionales.


----------



## dmc (Sep 30, 2012)

Yo, se me ocurre, sin pensar mucho, utilizaría transistores de efecto Hall y un imán en la palanca, aunque se complicaría un poco, al punto que se me ocurre que es más fácil utilizar unos detectores de pulso y un microcontrolador.


----------



## analogico (Sep 30, 2012)

Sedano dijo:


> Buenas compañeros.
> 
> Hace poco Fogonazo me borró el post, dice que los primeros aportes, ideas, esquemas, investigaciones... deben ser mias. Supongo que tiene razón, no soy digno de discutirle...
> Tambien dice que utilice el buscador, lo hice, creo que he utilizado todos los buscadores de internet que hay, no sólo el de este foro, y no encuentro nada que me sirva, he encontrado otro tipo de indicadores de marchas, tal vez no se que buscar... bien dicho esto y con la esperanza de que no me lo borren sin una triste ayuda prosigo.
> ...



sugerencia olvida el display de momento 

y arma un cicuito con leds 1 por marcha
con transistores y resistencias 

una vez qe lo resuelvas pasas al display


----------



## Sedano (Oct 1, 2012)

Creo que voy a seguir la idea de analogico, empezaremos la casa por los cimientos... 

  Respecto al comentario de dmc, la idea del iman y los hall no es mala, pero a la hora de la verdad es ruina, ese tipo de indicadores son bastante baratos, no merece la pena armarlos, pero sirven poco, si una marcha no entra o le cambias dos o tres seguidas se te jode el invento, tendrías que parar y empezar de nuevo... los comparadores de velocidad rpm son algo mejores, pero cuando vas apurando solo ves un baile de numeros. Bueno a estudiar un poco las ideas, gracias por las respuestas


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 2, 2012)

alguien se le ocurrio la idea de averiguar como son los sensores de caja de cambio por dentro, y como entran los cambios en las cajas de las motos? si ven eso, se les va a aclarar muchisimo las ideas de saber en que cambio esta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2012)

Eso de dosme es buena idea...

che en serio, NO PUEDE ser sólo un detector de pulso en la palanca...porque muchas veces (y tengo moto) uno pisa, el cambio no entra...y el número NO avanza...

es decir, el número sólo cambia cuando el cambio realmente entra o sale...

en el caso de contrar los pulsos de la palanca...daría erroneo muchas veces

TAMPOCO puede ser una relación velocidad-RPM porque inclusive con la moto detenida, uno puede ir subiendo o bajando los cambios y aún así muestra los números...

Debe ser sólo por las rpm de salida de la caja de cambios...sólo por eso


al variar el cambio, varía la relación de salida...y tomará esos pulsos como datos...cuanto mayor la frecuencia de los pulsos...mayor el cambio


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 2, 2012)

y sensores switch dentro de la caja, o en la selectora?, alguan motos ya lo traen, algunas usan la selectora giratoria para indicar el cambio tambien las 110 chinas algunas lo traen


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2012)

si, marcan los 4 cambios y el neutro...pero digo que a veces uno pisa y no entra el cambio y tampoco cambia el numerito...entonces...no debe ser sólo un switch


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 2, 2012)

es un switch, pero esta, dentro de la caja, y se activara, solo si entra el engranaje dentro del otro, se calibra y si entra el engranaje, marca qu esta en cambio


----------



## Sedano (Oct 2, 2012)

Los valores de tensión que puse son los que salen del sensor switch del cambio, esa señal va a la centralita, no se para que... en ese sensor no hay fallo posible, porque detecta la posicion del cambio. 







Segun la posicion del cambio toca un contacto u otro

Dosmetros no se que moto llevas, pero te digo que a veces te hace falta, por ejemplo a veces vas en 6ª y quieres subir otra, o bajas tres o cuatro pensando que vas en 6ª y la rueda trasera se queda arrastrando en 1ª o 2ª... es dificil saber en que marcha vas porque hay muy poca diferencia entre una y otra. De echo las modernas lo traen

Bueno estoy investigando los smit trigger esos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2012)

Muy buena info sedano, gracias, ni sabía que era así, ahora mismo destripo mi moto jajajaja

se ve bueno el sensor, pero quisiera entender mejor el funcionamiento


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2012)

bueno no hay circuitos
este hilo gira en la nada
para encender leds segun el voltage  bastarian unos zener transistores y resistencias a parte de los leds
es relativamente facil si es que sabes algo

la otra opcion es usar un volmetro analogo y  cambiar la escala que en vez de volt tenga las marchas


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola Sedano



analogico dijo:


> bueno no hay circuitos
> este hilo gira en la nada


 
Y Sí.

Tambien podrías utilizar el que sirviera:
LM3916, LM3915, LM3914.

En las hojas de datos vienen formulas para calcular a qué voltaje encender cuál LED o qué número en los Display’s

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## palomo1314 (Oct 14, 2012)

necesito ayuda con el tablero de mi gilera smash quiero poder ponerle led para que me indiquen los cambios de dia ya que cuando conduzco de dia no veo el indicador de números desde ya muchas gracias espero su respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Te moví el tema a uno idéntico , también fijate aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/indicador-marchas-8948/


----------



## Sedano (Nov 17, 2012)

Bueno, primero dar las gracias por las ideas.
En base al circuito de MrCarlos he montado un circuito, que funciona y todo...
He tenido que hacer bastantes cambios como se puede ver. Al igual que el circuito de 
MrCarlos este tampoco funciona en los simuladores pero si en la realidad. Habrá que regular 
los potes para ajustar el LM a las tensiones que entrega el sensor del cambio. El transistor Q3
(un NPN BC547) que va conectado al sensor de punto muerto, cambia el ajuste para que el integrado cierre las salidas y de 
display indique un "0".
El display led lo cambié por un LCD de 1,36" porque el led con el sol simplemente no se ve.

En fin, aclarar que esto sólo está probado en una Suzuki GSX-R 600 k3, supongo que tambien
funciona en la 750, en las k1 y k2 no lo sé, porque la ECM es diferente, para las V-Strom creo 
creo que varían las tensiones pero funciona ajustando las resistencias y las salidas del
integrado.

 Si alguien quiere probarlo le puedo decir los cables de donde coger las señales 
en la ECM.

Pues nada, pronto subiré un video que se vea el funcionamiento práctico.


----------



## Yoan Molina (Nov 28, 2013)

Me gustaría saber con que se abre el archivo indicador.lvw, soy nuevo en este foro y no se a que programa pertenece la extensión .lvw. Gracias, el tema está muy bueno.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola Yoan Molina

Los archivos con extensión LVW se abren con el Software LiveWire.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cesar lazo (May 1, 2015)

Muy buenas a todos, estoy en realizar un indicador de marchas para una motocicleta, encontré uno este link: http://tempostrom.blogspot.com/p/indicador-de-marchas.html , se hace necesario la utilización de un PIC, lógicamente se hace necesario grabar un archivo .hex.

En el blog, se indica una configuración de fuses al momento de ingrsar el .hex al pic. Mi inquietud es la siguiente:

Funcionara el circuito con el simple hecho de ingresar el archivo .hex por medio de pickit 2, sin la configuración de los fuses que se plantea ? 

(solamente proporcionan el archivo .hex)


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 1, 2015)

Si el PIC no tiene los fuses configurados como se indican, no va a funcionar.
Necesitas  establecerlos obligatoriamente, principalmente el del oscilador  (INTRC_IO), el de programación por bajo voltaje (LVP_OFF) y el perro  guardián (WDT_OFF)

Los otros no son muy importantes, como los de protección de código y EEPROM interna.
Posiblemente  el fuse Switch Over Mode (IESO_OFF) y el fuse Fail Safe (FCMEN_OFF) no sea  importante establecerlos en OFF, pero es mejor que los establezcas como  se indica


----------



## cesar lazo (May 1, 2015)

Pero como los puedo configurar, sin el archivo codigo, utilizando pickit2?? o existe alguna forma de hacerlo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 1, 2015)

Pues si, con el mismo PICKit 2, pero la configuración se realiza bit por bit y posiblemente te sea complicado.
Desafortunadamente no puedo ingresar a 4Shared por el momento.
He intentado ingresar al enlace para descargar el archivo hexadecimal, pero no lo logro.
Si adjuntas el archivo lo puedo reenviar ya con la palabra de configuración que se requiere.

Edit:
Después de insistir un poco ya logré descargar el archivo "Marchas.hex"

Ahora ya tiene los fuses que se indican en la imagen:  Con PICKit 3

Y leyendo el archivo con el MicroBrn v150607 que usó el autor, quedó igual: 


Con esos cambios ahora sí ya lo podrás grabar al PIC.

Suerte.


----------



## cesar lazo (May 2, 2015)

Excelente, Gracias..!! sera de mucha ayuda para los que quieran realizar el proyecto....!!!!!!


----------

